# MTV Pimp my ride.



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

WTF - some white guy pretending hes a black gangster.

Max power on steroids.


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

Tim Westwood.

Twat.


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

towsertim said:


> Tim Westwood.
> 
> Twat.


I will second, third, fourth & fifth that. He really needs to watch one of his own shows to realise what he looks and sounds like. I wouldn't mind but he's not exactly young either! Twat


----------



## YES ME LADY (May 17, 2007)

Indeed! why does he speak like a dick!! do you think he's a knob off air!


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

I think he is a complete dick on PMR.

I cannot listed to him on the Radio now!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

He's a ******.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

He's the real life Ali G !!

I'd love to drive one off those pimped rides right over him :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Veritably a repulsive gentleman of dubious ability and considerably lacking in decorum


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey the man got shot once, that his ticket to gansterdom.

He drives an Escallade with the number plate W1ll RAP!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

White mans Wonky if you ask me!!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

citrix20 said:


> Hey the man got shot once, that his ticket to gansterdom.
> 
> Obviously not properly. [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Still there's always better luck next time :lol: :lol:


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

citrix20 said:


> Hey the man got shot once, that his ticket to gansterdom.
> 
> He drives an Escallade with the number plate W1ll RAP!


The twat who missed should be [smiley=whip.gif] then [smiley=smash.gif] then [smiley=knife.gif] then [smiley=behead.gif] then [smiley=rifle.gif] and then Westwood should be found and the same should be repeated 

That is the worst personalised number plate I have ever seen it does not spell TWAT


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

jampott said:


> He's a ******.


Umm i'm not sure i like that term :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

JAAYDE said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > He's a ******.
> ...


Can't see why not.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

it is what he does.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Xzibit = cool and fun
Tim Westwood = tosser


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

robokn said:


> Still there's always better luck next time :lol: :lol:


Think DUO3NAN has already succeeded :roll:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

jampott said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


TBH its just a modified version of a very insulting term used by people to insult another race and i would rather not hear in my presents in any shape or form.. :x


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

JAAYDE said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > JAAYDE said:
> ...


Actually no.

It is a modified version of a term that many black people IN THIS CONTEXT use to describe themselves.

The term "******" is derogatory - yes of course it is - but it stems purely from the usage of the ORIGINAL word by the black community themselves.

It certainly isn't a poor reflection on the black community, and isn't racist in ltself, merely poking fun at the Tim Westwood's of this world. If anything, its a complimentary term.

The 'N' word itself might not be one you want to hear either, but I honestly don't think it means the same thing to many people that it did 20, or even 10 years ago.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

jampott said:


> Actually no.
> 
> It is a modified version of a term that many black people IN THIS CONTEXT use to describe themselves.
> 
> ...





> Well racisim is still alive today and i'm affraid and comments like ****** don't help but keep the original word alive


At the end of the day i dislike the word becuause what you are trying to say is that tim westwood is black right..? So how would you describe me being black..? a n%gger right..?

See my point :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

JAAYDE said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Actually no.
> ...


No I don't.

Yes, we're trying to say Tim Westwood is trying to be "black". In fact he's trying to be WHAT SOME BLACK PEOPLE WOULD CALL a n%gger/n%gga or whatever.

A word can have more than one meaning, and more than one context. Try looking up the word "set" in the dictionary - I believe it has 26 different uses.

I would NEVER refer to a black person as a n%gger, but you have to appreciate that the word is in common use in certain parts of "black culture", and the word "******" is a play on THAT context, not the one which is a racial slur.

I don't know who exactly you mean by "poorly uneducated people" - but the word is used in hip hop culture, as well as by some people who want to reclaim the word from the racists. Supposedly, by adopting the word themselves, its negative context becomes diluted. Whether you believe that or not, its a common enough word in rap and hip hop music. Are these people being racist? Of course not...

I think you are being overly sensitive, and are seeing the situation (no pun intended) a little bit too "black and white". With a bit of intelligence and common sense, you can appreciate the irony of the word "******".

Presumably this makes me a terrible racist, but I'm afraid that's just the way it is.


----------



## yangliang (Jul 1, 2006)

Correction to all: Its from the world of Rap music.

***** is what black rappers call each other every day in the US (NEVER N*GGER). There is a huge difference apparently!And the same goes for WIGGA! White guy who likes to impersonate black rappers.

http://www.rapdict.org/*****


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

yangliang said:


> Correction to all: Its from the world of Rap music.
> 
> ***** is what black rappers call each other every day in the US (NEVER N*GGER). There is a huge difference apparently!And the same goes for WIGGA! White guy who likes to impersonate black rappers.
> 
> http://www.rapdict.org/*****


Ta. :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

TBH at the end of the day i'm a highly educated black guy.. I dislike words that revolve around anything to do with racisum or that have been modified to steer away from its origin.. All i will say on this matter is i'm no street rapper but understand what the words stand for and in my presents they wouldn't be used i can assure you. Just remember we can all hide behind a pc and talk rubbish that means absolutly doesn't make you a genius..


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

JAAYDE said:


> TBH at the end of the day i'm a highly educated black guy.. I dislike words that revolve around anything to do with racisum or that have been modified to steer away from its origin.. All i will say on this matter is i'm no street rapper but understand what the words stand for and in my presents they wouldn't be used i can assure you. Just remember we can all hide behind a pc and talk rubbish that means absolutly doesn't make you a genius..


Good for you. However, the highly-educated amongst us might prefer the word "presence", but that's fine, eh?

http://www.askoxford.com/concise_oed/presence?view=uk

I'm pretty sure that, even if I read it another few times, your last sentence wouldn't make much sense to me. I got the bit about hiding behind a computer, but the rest just appears to be random words.

No, you aren't nearly as eloquent as a street rapper, I'm afraid.

If I had used the "N" word, whether in your general direction or not, I could see your point. I haven't and I wouldn't, and you've got totally the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Great retort - have to laugh :lol:

On that note, im not going to press my presents on you lot any longer. I'm off to bed.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Tosh or should i say Tosser ? I'm glad this amuses you because it doesn't amuse me.. So Jam face, i have told you what i have thought on this matter but you insist you know best., but just remember, some things can get you in trouble just make sure you stay behind your computer when you try to tell someone about their own race because some people are not as nice as me.. I hope you under stood that..


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wigga, Tigga or Oil fkin Rigga, Tim Westwood is still a cock end of the highest order. Thats a certainty.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> Wigga, Tigga or Oil fkin Rigga, Tim Westwood is still a cock end of the highest order. Thats a certainty.


Tim Westwood, what a complete twat!

He fancies himself as a cool black rapper, part of the hood- a bad boy from the Ghetto. Hell he even_ tries _to speak in ebonics to fit in, when actually he's the son of an upper class English Vicar! He's an arse, an embarassment, a joke, he just doesn't fit in anywhere, he's not accepted by either, he's a "wigga". It's not a nice word if you choose to dissect it BUT It's a black rappers's term for white people who want to be lilke them, black, phat and cool.

They say imitation is the greatest form of flattery- not if you're considered as a wigga. If the term is insulting - it was meant to be, but to WHITE dudes who think they can be cool by walking the walk and talking the talk!

Offspring's "Pretty Fly (for a white guy)" is all about a "wigga" and is a pisstake of whites- it's not a insult to blacks. You have decided that it is-without even understanding the origin of this word.

Again I think this is another case of someone jumping in and calling the racist card. Sad very sad.



JAAYDE said:


> Tosh or should i say Tosser ? I'm glad this amuses you because it doesn't amuse me.. So Jam face, i have told you what i have thought on this matter but you insist you know best., but just remember, some things can get you in trouble just make sure you stay behind your computer when you try to tell someone about their own race because some people are not as nice as me.. I hope you under stood that..


And this is the post of a highly educated black guy...hmmm


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

JAAYDE said:


> Tosh or should i say Tosser ? I'm glad this amuses you because it doesn't amuse me.. So Jam face, i have told you what i have thought on this matter but you insist you know best., but just remember, some things can get you in trouble just make sure you stay behind your computer when you try to tell someone about their own race because some people are not as nice as me.. I hope you under stood that..


You've told me what you thought I meant, and what you thought I was implying. And as far as that goes, I'm afraid I do know best.

I'm NOT telling you about your 'race' - in fact I don't really give a flying fuck whether you are black, white or purple with green spots. Doesn't make any difference to me - this stemmed from an 'argument' about language and word origins, not colour. You chose to play the highly-educated race card, and that's your perogative. But you assume that I'm into 'racisum' (sic) and that's just plain wrong.

There's not a chance on God's green earth that I will 'get in trouble', despite the fact that I would have exactly the same discussion to your face, whereas I think you'd probably find it harder to cry 'racisum' (sic) in person.

So... let me repeat. I'm telling you about word origins and meanings. Not telling you about your 'race'. I don't see myself as white, and it is only you that seems to care that you are black... so don't try and imply that it is *my* issue, as patently it isn't. You can leave your thinly veiled threats outside, too, as I've no time for them either.

You obviously are NEVER going to understand the word that I used, or see it as anything other than an insult, and there's nothing that I can do about that, but I won't have you imply that I'm racist without arguing the toss about it.

I still hold that someone who is (or claims to be) highly educated would have a much more open and accepting stance on the usage of English, and would grasp the irony of someone believing the word '******' was a racial slur on the black community. I'm wrong, of course.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

This whole thing has been blown up guys....

No point adding insult to injury, you both have good valid points and can see where you are both coming from... I dont think anyones wrong in this case!

Jay its easy to see why you dont like the term 'wigga' but i really dont think it was used as a racist term in this instance to black or white people.

Jampott, you are right about its context but if a black man on here is getting offended isnt it best left alone with a simple, 'sorry, it wasnt meant like that'. I think Jay is a reasonable guy and wouldnt have taken it further.

Alot of us have seen big brother this/last week (intentionally or not) and can see the damage a racist word can cause to any situation, so why have it on here too?

Lets forget all the threats and make love not war!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I hear you, Adam, but Jay clearly stated that if I call Tim Westwood (a white guy) a wigga/er then I would call Jay (or anyone else for that matter) a *****/er.

Regardless of his sensitive nature, that implication was downright WRONG. An assumption too far. As a highly educated white man, I find that offensive.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

With all this talk of racism may I point out that just because you are 'highly educated' doesnt mean you are better than me. Stop being 'uneducatedist' please. My Wife has a Masters with Distinction and frankly she couldnt find her arse in a mirror. Not to mention some of our employees who have degrees and struggle to get dressed in a morning. I can spell better than you lot as well, even made up words like 'uneducatedist'. :wink:


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Are we all going to Donnington? :idea: lets all meet up and discuss this some more :lol: :lol: :lol: 
JAAYDE I believe the Jampot fella is a big lad :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

redsi72 said:


> Are we all going to Donnington? :idea: lets all meet up and discuss this some more :lol: :lol: :lol:
> JAAYDE I believe the Jampot fella is a big lad :lol: :lol: :lol:


Jampott's sexual prowess has little bearing on the debate in hand and has been discussed at length (no pun intended) in previous threads.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> redsi72 said:
> 
> 
> > Are we all going to Donnington? :idea: lets all meet up and discuss this some more :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Really? Where ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:?: where is Donnington :?:


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

TTotal said:


> :?: where is Donnington :?:


 

its very close to Donington (is that spelt right)

smart arse :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

redsi72 said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > :?: where is Donnington :?:
> ...


(No) The clue is in the question


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

JAAYDE said:


> Tosh or should i say Tosser ? I'm glad this amuses you because it doesn't amuse me..


I rally dont car what names you call me, I'm big let them go over my head even if this insult is deemed PC, were ass the one you halve taken a fence two is not in you're onion. Get my drift?

The point is what you said was funny - particular given the context! If you can't see that then you really need to lighten up and read it again. I also dont recall insulting you.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

The fact is Timothy Westwood is (In his own words):

"A kingpin of the rap game"

"The Big Dog in car tuning"

In my words:

" A complete Nob"


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jbell said:


> The fact is Timothy Westwood is (In his own words):
> 
> "A kingpin of the rap game"
> 
> ...


Drop da bomb.

(or something.)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

It's a shame Jay hasn't posted even though he's been reading the thread.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Maybe, by "Highly Educated", he meant he went to primary school at the top of Ben Nevis. :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

*AdamTTR -* I totally agree with what you have to say, just out of respect it should have been dropped, but its quite clear that some people have nothing better to do than preach about subjects they probably don't understand.

*Leg -* :lol: you never fail to make me laugh (in a taste full way)

*Tosh - *You should take heed on the way that Leg approaches things if you are trying to be funny.

*Redsi72 -* :lol: well i would say i was small either :wink:

*Lisa - *Where do i start..? maybe i won't, i'll just let you ramble on to someone who cares about you views.. 

*Jampott -* What can i say that hasn't already been said...!! I will say first of all that i have not called you racist or even jested that.. (I will not make assumptions on people i don't know)

I simply told you that i disliked the word you used in a post because i believe along with many in the *british* black community that words like ******/a are still insulting..

I'm not being over sensitive, but just telling you as a minority that i dislike the word (so be a man and show some respect ).

In this day and age if you have noticed *american not British* rap artist use the word in a specific way ie. they use the word ******/a to show people that in todays world that the word doesn't effect them and they have moved on, which makes them willing to call each other ******* to prove this ( if you said it to their faces, well you can guess the rest).. (being a lover of rap i know this is the case)

If you really like i will take you to where i grew up (which was not in essex) and you can use what ever words you like and you can learn the hard was ( this is not a treat) This way we can see how is in the wrong here..

Rant over... at least i got to reply via pc on not phone.. :roll: [/b]


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Surely it's got to the point in this arguement where the real question is... who started it? You did! No, you did! 
Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't.......

Lets' all :-* and hug. We all all TT-loving buddies.   
.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

JAAYDE said:


> At the end of the day i dislike the word becuause what you are trying to say is that tim westwood is black right..? So how would you describe me being black..? a n%gger right..?
> 
> See my point :?


THAT'S my point. I didn't use any such word to describe you, yet you decided to imply that. Pretty big assumption from someone who says they don't make assumptions about people they don't know... Get it now?

Probably not. But you've found the *bold* button, so just carry on, eh?

Thanks for the kind invitation, but I'll pass thanks. I live and work in a multicultural society, and I'm perfectly comfortable with it.

You have to excuse me for being slightly tired, however, of all the political correctness which threatens to ruin the balance. It is seemingly impossible to have any opinions these days.

Enough said.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

marcusgilbert said:


> Surely it's got to the point in this arguement where the real question is... who started it? You did! No, you did!
> Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't. Did. Didn't.......
> 
> Lets' all :-* and hug. We all all TT-loving buddies.
> .


I think Leg started it. :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

> highly educated


Are you sure?


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Will the *real* Pimp My Ride dude please step forward....

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/001_tw_xzibit.jpg

Oh, and here's Xzibit's 'office'..,

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/103_0375.jpg

And, here's Timmy Westwood's...

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/103_0373.jpg

Mind you, it's a real bummer to think that a tosser can get fans like these...

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/mp_live_05_005_custom.jpg
http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/mp_live_05_042_custom.jpg

Still, I've saved the best 'till last..

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/mp_live_05_022_custom.jpg
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Tim Westwood ain't from Essex either, Jay.

He's straight outta...

Or Norwich, obviously.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Judging from what people think of him on here, i would have said he was from Hatfield :-*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

JAAYDE said:


> Judging from what people think of him on here, i would have said he was from Hartfield :-*


Possibly. Where the fuck is that, though?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Thought you where off.. I get the feeling you love to be at my beckon call...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

JAAYDE said:


> Thought you where off.. I get the feeling you love to be at my beckon call...


What?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

<tut> after all i said..... is this still going on!?!

whos winning?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> <tut> after all i said..... is this still going on!?!
> 
> whos winning?


No idea, but who the hell are you? Ban Ki-moon?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

jampott said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > <tut> after all i said..... is this still going on!?!
> ...


yes, i am actually... I see myself as a harmoniser, balancer, mediator.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm not winning because Jampott doesn't get it the point... :?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

jampott said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is Timothy Westwood is (In his own words):
> ...


How did you know I went to the toilet


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > Judging from what people think of him on here, i would have said he was from Hartfield :-*
> ...


Funnily enough I was there today, didnt see Jammy though. Then I went to Cambridge but not in the 'highly educated' way. Just for a meeting.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> Tim Westwood ain't from Essex either, Jay.
> 
> He's straight outta...
> 
> Or Norwich, obviously.


He is from Norfolk somewhere. Lowestoft I think.

Son of a Vicar IIRC.


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

yo, leave tim alone,we all no hes a knob.... but hes a very nice knob,i should no,as i work for MTV....and he is a very nice man to work with,will always ask if anyone would like a drink,and he always wants to clean up.... at least hes not out there sellin crack  cant say i love his music or his car taste, but his ok...end


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

ezz said:


> yo, leave tim alone,we all no *his* a knob.... but *hes a* very nice knob,i should no,as i work for MTV....and *he is* a very nice man to work with,will always ask if anyone would like a drink,and he always wants to clean up.... at least *hes* not out there sellin crack  cant say i love his music or his car taste, but *his* ok...end


he's-he is [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
his -(belonging to him) [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

Is this gangsta (50c) ??? talk :wink:


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

whatever....


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

ezz said:


> yo, leave tim alone,we all no hes a knob.... but hes a very nice knob,i should no,as i work for MTV....and he is a very nice man to work with,will always ask if anyone would like a drink,and he always wants to clean up.... at least hes not out there sellin crack  cant say i love his music or his car taste, but his ok...end


I agree with you there ezz, i worked in MTV and in radio one breifly and he was quite and alright guy, never rude and generally happy.. :wink:


----------

